# How to Get your 600ex-rt's firing wirelessly with Third Party Cameras.



## RLPhoto (Oct 4, 2014)

A common question for strobists who have a stack of 600rt's and want to use them on non-canon cameras wirelessly. A quick video of using a yongnuo STE-3 to gain the ability and also second curtain sync.

http://youtu.be/mEJYxnhUEMw


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 4, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> A quick video of using a yongnuo STE-3 to gain the ability and also Second curtain sync.



Nice to get to know how the people on CR look 

I watched the video only to get the idea how it works, but not the whole length. I hope at some point, you mentioned that Yn's trigger clone is way less reliable than Canon's original or a 600rt as a master - and no, that's not my impression with a faulty sample as far as I've researched it. At the very least, you need to make 110% sure you use the best channel at all times, and even then using this in a time-critical pro situation like a wedding might not be a good idea.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > A quick video of using a yongnuo STE-3 to gain the ability and also Second curtain sync.
> ...


The canon 600rt's doesn't fire wirelessly on third party cameras.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 5, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> The canon STE3 doesn't fire on third party cameras.



Sure, I'm aware of that, and it also doesn't on pre-2012 cameras - that's why I've bought it for my 60d. Problem is that the Yn copy doesn't always fire on *any* camera because it's unreliable. Ymmv and so on, but imho it's definitely worth mentioning.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The canon STE3 doesn't fire on third party cameras.
> ...


It's quirky in operation (which I touch on) but so is carrying Plus X's, having those little sync cables come loose, and having to raise/lower stands for power adjustment.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2014)

The YN-E3-RT and ST-E3-RT both work the same, the information is not transferred to the remote flashes until you fire the transmitter, you do not need to "pre-fire" the transmitter when used on third party cameras, well my one doesn't! The updated information gets transmitted when you do the shutter sequence.

Also, you can use Group Mode with the YN-E3-RT on third party cameras if you put all the groups in M, this gives you the capability to fire five different groups instead of the three you get in M Mode, but it won't do second curtain sync in Group Mode whereas, as you said, it will in M Mode with the three groups.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The YN-E3-RT and ST-E3-RT both work the same, the information is not transferred to the remote flashes until you fire the transmitter, you do not need to "pre-fire" the transmitter when used on third party cameras, well my one doesn't! The updated information gets transmitted when you do the shutter sequence.
> 
> Also, you can use Group Mode with the YN-E3-RT on third party cameras if you put all the groups in M, this gives you the capability to fire five different groups instead of the three you get in M Mode, but it won't do second curtain sync in Group Mode whereas, as you said, it will in M Mode with the three groups.


I just tried it again with one 600rt and changing the power and firing the camera to see if the power would change. It did not change and kept firing the hassy but it never changed until I hit the flash test button, in which they did change the power level on the speedlite.

The power levels work flawless on my 5D3 but on the hassy, it will only change power levels by hitting the test fire button.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The YN-E3-RT and ST-E3-RT both work the same, the information is not transferred to the remote flashes until you fire the transmitter, you do not need to "pre-fire" the transmitter when used on third party cameras, well my one doesn't! The updated information gets transmitted when you do the shutter sequence.
> ...


Interesting, on my Mamiya it does transfer the new settings on shutter release. I am on FW 1.09 I think.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Does your camera fire at the previous power level and then change to the new power level on the next shot?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Yes, it works just like the ST-E3-RT on a Canon. Set it to 1/128 and take a shot and you get a low power flash, change the setting to 1/1 and then press the shutter again and that is what the flash fires at, the flash screen doesn't change until the new shutter release but the power output honours the setting on the YN-E3-RT.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Thats not how the YN transmitter is working for me on 3rd party cams. It will not move the settings until I hit the test button, FW. 1.10. Interesting, but otherwise the YN3 has worked really well for me.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 8, 2014)

Using the YN E3 RT with FW 1.10, Fuji X100s:
Works flawless in manual mode; change power settings I have to send by pushing the test button.

In my experience (I have both triggers- Canon and Yongnuo): no difference in reliability; every 100th shot or so a misfire.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 8, 2014)

Over 1/500th do you start to see power loss when the speed lite is set to 1/8th power or lower on your x100?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for another great video and sharing your time/talent RL!

This might be wish #2 if I ever got my 3 wishes: All photo flash equipment works flawlessly just like the photographer wishes every time without fail. (Wish #1 would be that mosquitoes cease to exist.)

I equate making flash equipment work right to making printers work right in the IT world. There is a lot of unknowns and magic involved, not to mention very strange problems sometimes.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Oct 10, 2014)

Good Morning ( local German Time ;D )

Did i read correctly - the YN E3 RT includes second Curtain Sync with 600-EX-RT via Radiolink ?
ST-E3-RT does not support it.

I´d like to buy an Radiotransmitter for my 5DIII & 600-EX-RTs .

Bernd


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 10, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> Good Morning ( local German Time ;D )
> 
> Did i read correctly - the YN E3 RT includes second Curtain Sync with 600-EX-RT via Radiolink ?
> ST-E3-RT does not support it.
> ...



Hi Bernd,

5:58 USA Eastern standard time 

Yes you read correctly, the YN E3 RT does second curtain sync via radio to three different groups in M mode.


----------



## dancook (Oct 10, 2014)

I could not get the flashes to fire consistently from a Sony RX1R with the YN-E3-Rt

It's a Sony multi-interface hot shoe, but it will fire the 600ex-rt in the hot shoe.

The test button the YN-E3-RT fired them ok, and after doing that a few times sometimes it would work for a single flash triggered from the camera.

I will have to check the mode and try again, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 10, 2014)

dancook said:


> I could not get the flashes to fire consistently from a Sony RX1R with the YN-E3-Rt
> 
> It's a Sony multi-interface hot shoe, but it will fire the 600ex-rt in the hot shoe.
> 
> ...



You can try these things to help get consistent results. 

1. fresh set of batterys.
2. make sure the yn3 is in M mode, not in GR.
3. Adjust the channels until it's reliable using the channel scanner on your 600rts.

I found ch.5 has worked best for where ever I've been shooting. I left my set there.


----------

